# 73700 ct lower extremity wo contrast



## Evelyn Kim (Apr 7, 2011)

I am hoping someone can help me, how many times can 73700 be billed per extremity?
My techs did a ct of the knee, tib/fib, and ankle on the left leg, can I bill this 3 times for each exam?  There are three separate reports, one for each.

ekim


----------



## AForeman (Apr 7, 2011)

According to the 'CPT Assistant Feb 2011' issue only one CT can be billed per extremity regardless of what they did on that extremity. If they did ankle, knee and femur on only one leg you can only code the CT once. If they go on to do other extremities then you bill twice w/ 59 mod.


----------



## Evelyn Kim (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks Angela, that is what I thought, but don't have access to the CPT assistant and could not be sure of what they said.  There has been a lot of question about how to count these for stat purposes.
Evelyn


----------

